# Akadama in Shrimp Tank



## Mark Webb (28 Nov 2011)

I want to replace existing substrate in my shrimp tank for Akadama. Are there any potential chemistry issues that may arise if I introduce the shrimp immediately. I will be running the matured cannister filter with the new substrate.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (1 Dec 2011)

It will crash your kh to 0 for few weeks, then will stabilize. No other issues i guess.


----------



## Mark Webb (1 Dec 2011)

Thanks. Is a high kh a problem? I have added Sera mineraliser and kh has gone up to 7.


----------

